# Feats Database Bug Report Thread



## Michael Morris (Dec 30, 2004)

Please enter all bugs you discover in this thread.  Thanks.

Edit - When I correct a bug I'll simply edit your post and mark it as "Bug Smashed" - this will keep the thread as small and easy to read through as possible.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2004)

> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1935933#post1935933




Other is appearing instead of Psionic as the feat type designation.

Also, I'm getting an error:


```
Warning: Missing argument 2 for clean_message() in /http/forums/includes/functions_newpost.php on line 1263

Warning: Missing argument 2 for clean_message() in /http/forums/includes/functions_newpost.php on line 1263

Warning: Missing argument 2 for clean_message() in /http/forums/includes/functions_newpost.php on line 1263
```

Also, it's going to be annoying that you have the feats designation (such as general or metamagic) disappear every time you update the feat.

And you need to fix both of the item creation feats (rods and wonderous) because now they have general as their designation.

*EDIT - Bug smashed - M Morris*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 31, 2004)

*In a shrill voice*
_Oh...Mr. Morrus...when the final stage of the Feat board is completed, can we have a source column, from where the Feat originate from, e.g. Book, module, OGL material. If it is possible within your busy schedule. Just a suggestion at best._


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 31, 2004)

I could put in such a column, but things are awlful crowded as they are now.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 31, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I could put in such a column, but things are awlful crowded as they are now.



Ah, yes you are correct, mmmmm...*looking at page....hmmmm, mind picturing the column of Type/Origin, with a abbreviation Lexicon of General/_PHB _introduced....*naaaaah, too much, too much .

Carry on...good man.


----------



## tjoneslo (Dec 31, 2004)

Is the source information displayed anywhere? Even it it's not in the column format, is it displayed in the full feat layout somewhere?


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 31, 2004)

This thread is for *bug reports!*  Please post questions and comments in this thread.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, it'd be nice if the 'forum was accepting' posts as it were.  I wanted to post a few feats, but the EN World forums continue to tell me I can't.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 1, 2005)

I have to redo the SRD entry mechanics to meet OGL compliance before reopening.  It might be awhile. Sorry.


----------



## orsal (Jan 2, 2005)

*sorting by non-default criteria*

If I change the sorting variable to anything other than Name, I get page 1 only. If I then click on another page number, the display reverts to sort-by-name order.

Also, there should be a "sort" button I can use after I choose the sorting variable. It is confusing to have to press a button labeled "search" when I am not searching but rather sorting.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jan 4, 2005)

Okie...I was just reporting.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2005)

Reminder to all where I stand on this - I'm migrating the code outside of the main forums code. Couple of reasons for this.


The code of newthread, showthread, forumdisplay, and editpost threatens to get downright monstrous if I do hacks for all the planned databases into them.
More importantly, once the code is independent it won't matter if I create a parse error while editting the files.  As it stands now, any error correction I do goes with a risk of momentarily bringing the whole board down.  Clearly this is *not* good.

I should have this done by late today, early Saturday.  Then I'll write a temporary SRD for the database and put it up for debugging the *viewing* features. (all the _Dusk_ feats should more than satisfy the 5% original material requirement).  

Posting new feats however is going to be delayed for awhile.  New feats require strict compliance with the SRD and I'm still working on a system for this.  Further, I want this system to be *universal* across the database and I want it to tie into the reviews database, so I have to get those sections further along into their development.

Take trust however that this should proceed much more quickly than smoothly than it has to this point because my command of PHP is finally reaching a point where I'm no longer guessing half the time.  Now I'm guessing roughly 10% of the time 

EDIT: Finished migrating the code out into it's own set of files.  Now begins a lengthy debug session. But I am ahead of schedule.


----------

